# Would a Penn Jigmaster 500 be ok



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

For a newbie to surf fishing? I'm thinking about buying one for $40.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I surf fished with a 500 as my "go to" reel for over 25 years. I caught some nice fish and never had a problem. Load it with 400yds of 30# mono. Add a shock leader and you are ready for anything up to 5ft & maybe 6.5ft sharks.
The 505 will cast a little better, but is hard to find and costs more.
On a new "used" reel, change out the drag washers. Its cheap insurance.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks gundoctor.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I 2nd that,,, jigmasters are a great all around reel. my biggest red comes off of one, 49incher.... and if you mag it.. you can cast the hoo hoo out of them...


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Asked the same question several years ago ... GunDoctor recommended a JigMaster and an OceanMaster Rod. Great choice, good cost. No problems. Caught some fat bull drum and sharks close to five feet. (I feel the rod and reel could have easily handled more.)


----------



## confederate_surfer (Mar 28, 2005)

I have caught a 7 ft hammerhead on a jigmaster, they are very good reels


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I wish my jigmaster came with a 7 foot hammerhead. I think I have to return mine to the store. ; - )


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I got it on ebay today for $44.85 with shipping.

FROM REEL DEELZ FISHING TACKLE IN DAVIE FLORIDA COMES THIS LIKE NEW OLDER PENN JIGMASTER 500.WE TOOK THIS REEL ON TRADE AND WE PROCEEDED TO DIS-ASSEMBLE IT,CLEAN IT AND REPLACE ALL WORN OR PITTED PARTS WITH NEW.WE INSTALLED NEWELL TEFLON LONG CAST BEARINGS AND SPOOLED IT UP WITH ANDE 20 LB TEST MONO LINE.THIS REEL IS READY TO FISH. IT COMES WITH AN UNCONDITIONAL MONEY BACK GUARANTEE IF NOT COMPLETLY SATISFIED.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

One of my favorite reels for surf fishing is a penn 350 level line reel. It has a spiral bar that does the level winding without getting in the way of leader knots or causing drag on the line. I have a few of them loaded with 25-30lb mono, changed out the brass spools for aluminum spools (poor casters with brass spools) added "longcast" teflon bearings and "smooth" drag washers. Hard to beat. I fish them them right alongside other penns and abu's with better pedigrees. I also have a few 505's, 980's and a few abu 7000's. 505 is nice for the faster gear ratio, 980 have the best fit, finish and big drag washers, magnetic braking but still like the care free winding of the 350 (especially when one of my kids does the winding!). My experience is anything with BRASS spools including the older jigmasters will make for poor, hard to control casting reels with anything short of about a pound of lead. Also wouldn't give $0.10 for a harrington, so my comments may be pretty worthless... Arlon


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I love my 500's and they really are a work horse,,,have pulled many a reds over 45 and lots of sharks and big drums,,,,,,,a rod that I feel works well with them is a Allstar GSU 1007 ,,,,10 footer,,,,,


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Looks like a good reel and fair deal, Bill ... you'll love it.


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

Bill, it's gonna' be a little hard to control with that 20lb line on it unless you mag it. Gundoc told ya' right - try 30lb mono - or else add a magnet or two in the left sideplate to help you control it mo bettah. You got 'bout 6mm space between the sideplate and the aluminum spool. A single 5mm (thick) X 10mm diameter rare earth magnet - same size that works in a GS535 will work in a Jigmaster - or you can substitute a 1/10" thick Lee Valley magnet on a Lee Valley Magnet Washer for 1/4" diameter magnets. Magnets turn a lotta' old Penn reels into sweet casting surf reels for serious fishing. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## CUBAN FISHERMAN (Jan 15, 2005)

I love my shimano trinydad tn20


----------

